# Loafers vs. Slip-ons



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

Greetings. Is there a distinction between loafers and slip-ons? I have a pair of black strap loafers, as well as a pair of burgundy pennys. I know these are definitely loafers. I also have a pair of very dark brown shoes that I call slip-ons. They are very sleek and I think they would look great with a gray suit, but I don't know if I am breaking the "no loafers with suits" rule.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I have always felt the term "slip-on" is just the snooty or high-brow version of "loafer", although one could argue the term loafer is more appropriate to penny loafers, etc. (i.e. shoes which are casual).

DocD


----------



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

For example, take the Lobb Edward slip-on. I think it would look fantastic with a mid-grey suit. Am I wrong? Is it breaking a rule because it is a "loafer"?


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

My resource for many men's stylistic rules comes from Alan Flusser's Clothes and the Man. That is where I learned that slip-ons and loafers are inappropriate with a suit.

Who adheres to the rules 100% of the time? If I am traveling through airports and wearing a suit, I will most likely wear my shell cordovan fullstrap penny slip-ons. Untying and tying shoes while navigating TSA security is not worth the hassle.

So I agree with you that a sleek slip-on can work with a suit. The penny loafer with a suit never looks even OK imho; but for some reason the penny loafer is the look I like with a blazer and odd trousers.

So, if I am at home or not traveling by air, then I adhere to the rule.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Slip-on is the genus, loafer is a species.

Any shoe that slips on the foot and does not stay on via laces or a buckle is a slip-on. However, only low vamp shoes like this are loafers:










This is a dress slip-on:

The dress slip-on is designed to be appropriate with suits. The late George Cleverley -- one of the greatest bespoke shoemakers of the 20th century -- loved to make dress slip-ons and was sometimes known to force them on reluctant clients.

While I personally oppose the practice of wearing loafers with suits, I must admit that it has become quite common in business and in government. The higher quality the shoe, the less bad it looks.

And, FYI, _Clothes and the Man _p. 102 explicitly makes this distinction and says that the dress slip-on is fine with a suit.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

*Schooled again by AAAC!*

Manton,

So this is inappropriate with a suit?

Dang! Now I feel like a rube. It could only be made worse if these had rubber soles.

I was thinking of purchasing a new pair of these, but in a Plaza last. Now I am rethinking that idea. The slip-ons you show do not look like one could put them on without a shoehorn, so there would not be a convenience or speed advantage to them. What shoes do you wear if you are wearing a suit on the plane?

:icon_pale:


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Personally, I generally wear standard lace-up oxfords.

I do, however, have a variant of the elastic slip-on pictured above coming in March. This pair will require a shoehorn, but will nevertheless be faster in airports. They will be black, with elastic on the inside only, and leather false laces. I just can't bear the thought of going all the way with the double Cambridge (accordion) elastic. 

Tip for airport security: save extra subway passes or similar. Two of my old ones, held together like a pizza crust, make an excellent shoehorn that fits unobtrusively into my wallet.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

As Manton said, loafers are just one sort of slip-ons.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Loafers or slip-ons...I wear #8 shell cord LHS's with a suit, on occassion!


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

99% of people use the terms interchangeably. Loafers can look good with suits, although it is a more contemporary look than lace-ups.


----------



## GeorgePaul (Dec 15, 2007)

Beau said:


> So this is inappropriate with a suit?


Don't worry. It's OK.


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2004)

manton said:


> Slip-on is the genus, loafer is a species.
> 
> Any shoe that slips on the foot and does not stay on via laces or a buckle is a slip-on. However, only low vamp shoes like this are loafers:
> 
> ...


Not really....for those of us IN the shoe business, a 'loafer' is a true moccasin constructed shoe....slip-on's are everything else without laces - boots are their own category, but a Chelsea, for example, is still a slip-on, obviously.

At least this is the way the Americans define it......the British simply call them 'casuals', as you know. Of course, the Americans incorrectly call an 'oxford' a 'balmoral/bal', so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Isn't the EG Harrow (and other such shoes) a moccasin, albeit a high quality example?


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2004)

manton said:


> Isn't the EG Harrow (and other such shoes) a moccasin, albeit a high quality example?


No.....the Harrow, and every other 'casual' listed in their book, is a welted shoe.

They do not make 'loafers' in GB.....those are made in Italy by a very nice factory to their specs.

There is some variation in moccasin construction, but none can be welted.

A welted shoe can have a 'moc toe', but not the defining construction......


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Ah, OK. I could swear that I've heard British shoemakers refer to that design as a moccasin. But of course as a rule, the never make non-welted shoes.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Slip-on and Loafer have become interchangeable terms. 

But "Loafer", a low-cut leather slip-on with a moccasin type top and a broad flat heel was a brand name trademarked by A. E. Nettleton co. in 1937.

A suit is next to the most dressy garment you can wear so in most cases an oxford (lace-up) shoe is the most appropriate. But depending on your business, or the occasion, etc. many wear slip-on with suits.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

To belabor the point about the distinction of a loafer as a moccasin even further:

Moccasin styling, yet the stitching is merely decoration:


The bit loafer moccasin, as shown below, is one I often see with a suit.
You wouldn't believe how many people I encounter personally and professionally who believe that this is an appropriate choice, all because the shoe is expensive and has a recognizable, upmarket name:


Another offender is this one:


The basic point is that the vast majority of men - who would not likely venture into this forum, want their shoes to pull double duty. Let's blame it on "Business Casual".


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Beau said:


> The bit loafer moccasin, as shown below, is one I often see with a suit.
> You wouldn't believe how many people I encounter personally and professionally who believe that this is an appropriate choice, all because the shoe is expensive and has a recognizable, upmarket name:


+1...


----------

